
Unhackable Application Back Ends for an Internet Without Trust - LForLambda
http://www.alexkyte.me/2016/10/golem-generic-trustless-stateful-p2p.html
======
gjolund
Every time I see the word "unhackable" my eye roll reflex activates.

------
mankash666
Adding figures to the whitepaper will help in getting the message across.
Thanks

